

Saddest phone support request you'll ever hear - arnorhs
http://blog.dreamhost.com/2009/04/27/the-saddest-voicemail-youll-ever-hear/
It was posted on the dreamhost blog - this brings tears into my eyes
======
schmoo
I think it’s entirely reasonable for Dreamhost to post this, and it’s
completely fair for more than half of the commenters to gain enjoyment from
someone else’s distress. If he didn’t want to be ridiculed, he shouldn’t have
been so upset about a situation that we don’t understand, should he?

Now, if you’ll excuse me, I have to go and throw faeces at the disabled kids
from the local school, in order to stave off the boredom until lunchtime.

